# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(26.Jan.2018)- NEW models & bugfixes

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * * Software version: 16.39.1009 Release date: 26. Jan. 2018    What's new?*  *Added New Models:*  SM-A730F       (A8+) - Online Read Codes, Read Cert, MSL Unlock, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-A730N       (A8+) - Online Read Codes, Read Cert, MSL Unlock, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-A530F       (A8) - Online Read Codes, Read Cert, MSL Unlock, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-A530N       (A8) - Online Read Codes, Read Cert, MSL Unlock, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-A530W       (A8) - Online Read Codes, Read Cert, MSL Unlock, Firmware Flash/CompatibilitySM-G611F        (On7 Prime) - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Backup/Restore/Patch  Cert,       Repair Imei, Firmware Flash/CompatibilitySM-J250F       (J2 2018) - Online Read Codes, MSL Unlock, Network Repair, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-J250M       (J2 2018) - Online Read Codes, MSL Unlock, Network Repair, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-J250G       (J2 2018) - Online Read Codes, MSL Unlock, Network Repair, Firmware       Flash/CompatibilitySM-T385       (Tab A 8.0 2017) - Online Read Codes, MSL Unlock, Network Repair,       Firmware Flash/CompatibilitySM-T385C       (Tab A 8.0 2017) - Online Read Codes, MSL Unlock, Network Repair,       Firmware Flash/CompatibilitySM-S550TL       (On5 TracFone) - Direct Unlock, Backup/Restore Cert, Firmware       Flash/Compatibility  *Bugfixes:*  MTK IMEI Repair fixSamsung Qualcomm fixSamsung TracFone fixHuawei procedure crash fixedWindows 10 Compatibility fix   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

